# P 59 By Precision Technology



## WILD BILL

The PS59 (new model) is sold by Cats Domain (web site) Precision Technology

You can find their web site by keying in "Laser Slingshot"

Well, first, the PS 59 is supposed to be an "Upgraded Model" It did not have a Laser, it had a cheap Red Dot mounted to the frame on a very flimsy, high mounted base. The tubes are junk.

Over all, the, design, in theory is good. The design has a lot of potential. Over in the " Slingshot Mod" section I show the flimsy components and what I did to upgrade. My upgrades work very well.

The unit is way over priced for what you get. At first, when I talked to the Owner Aldric Lee @ [email protected] We spoke on the phone, and I was quite impressed with him ( got fooled) and made the purchase. After the purchase, i have made many, many attempts to contact him through various methods, over several months. I have not heard from him.

As I said , the design in theory, is neat, but the implementation is poor.Based on my experience, CUSTOMER SERVICE "SUCKS".

I would not recommend the purchase.

After, design changes, implementations, upgrades and modifications, the PS 59 will be a "Neat" Slingshot with a purpose

AS IS---NOT SO MUCH!

Bill


----------



## jburdine1956

I had one and the design is good, and allows alignment and improved accuracy, but the fame is made of plastic and it will come apart eventually. The laser that came with mine was a cheap red one that disappeared in bright light. The design has possibilities that would be improved with better materials(steel) and sighting, but the price would probably be prohibitive.


----------



## WILD BILL

jburdine1956 said:


> I had one and the design is good, and allows alignment and improved accuracy, but the fame is made of plastic and it will come apart eventually. The laser that came with mine was a cheap red one that disappeared in bright light. The design has possibilities that would be improved with better materials(steel) and sighting, but the price would probably be prohibitive.


Lee, (the owner) said that the PS 59 was an upgrade to the P S58. All he would say, is that, they had problems with frame failures at the pivot points (plastic to metal) and that they added SS plates at those areas. I have tried to make contact with him but he will/has not returned calls, or e-mails.

It is already over-priced! The improvement that I made with the sight mount is 100% better than the flimsy fabricated ( high mount). I think that a Green Laser will work much better if I can find a decent inexpensive one. There is one on e-bay that is a Weaver to Weaver base, with built in laser.

It is a pretty cool addition to the arsenal even at it present state.

Can you post an "up-close" picture showing the frame an pivots so I can compare?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## jburdine1956

WTBJR said:


> I had one and the design is good, and allows alignment and improved accuracy, but the fame is made of plastic and it will come apart eventually. The laser that came with mine was a cheap red one that disappeared in bright light. The design has possibilities that would be improved with better materials(steel) and sighting, but the price would probably be prohibitive.


Lee, (the owner) said that the PS 59 was an upgrade to the P S58. All he would say, is that, they had problems with frame failures at the pivot points (plastic to metal) and that they added SS plates at those areas. I have tried to make contact with him but he will/has not returned calls, or e-mails.

It is already over-priced! The improvement that I made with the sight mount is 100% better than the flimsy fabricated ( high mount). I think that a Green Laser will work much better if I can find a decent inexpensive one. There is one on e-bay that is a Weaver to Weaver base, with built in laser.

It is a pretty cool addition to the arsenal even at it present state.

Can you post an "up-close" picture showing the frame an pivots so I can compare?

Thanks

Bill
[/quote]

As soon as I can figure out where that sucker is stored. 
Jimb


----------



## mr.joel

The gun sights on the older model were what made the thing, the laser was just a toy. It would seem they have omitted that, now it really has no pluses. I would have dumped the laser if anything, but I guess that is their marketing point, as it offers little else, save bulk. After talking about the PS (piece of %$#@) series slingshots, Flatband talked me into coming over here from another forum, really it's how I got here. I thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread until I started playing with real slingshots. To the unit's credit, it was very accurate. However, it's flimsiness I was unable to ignore. I ended up giving it away.

The construction and materials are indeed substandard, like Chinese fixed tube slingshots for import with thicker plastic and better engineering. The "magnum" tubes are just really hard to pull. It seemed like it was going to explode at full draw with those, you could hear the stress on the moving parts. Even though they were hard to pull, I think Trumark black tubes are more powerful and easier to pull. The price is ridiculous for such cheap materials. It is embarrassing and pathetic that this is a USA made product. Even more embarrassing is that I too was suckered into the thing. Hopefully, now that we have plenty of makers making a better product, often for less, and do answer emails, the law of capitalism in time will cast these jokers to the wayside.

I also give it a two thumbs down. Don't buy one, it's a plasticated over complicated contraption that is an insult to your intelligence for the asking price.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I had one as well, years ago. I remember all the screws that held everything together, and how they ripped the tubes to shreds, little by little with every shot. I sent mine back and they had the nerve to charge me a 10% restocking fee.


----------



## WILD BILL

I do agree with all said. It is a POS, but because I wasted $$$ on it, I just have to FIX it..

Bill


----------

